
Who Needs Flash on the iPhone More: Adobe or Apple? - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/who_needs_flash_on_the_iphone.php
======
poppysan
Easily apple. Flash would add a layer of functionality alone that they cant
duplicate with other mobile aspects. Very small games for instance. Flash isnt
gaining a new audience with the iphone. All of those folks have a computer
with a web browser ---> thus flash installed.

~~~
e1ven
I have to entirely disagree with you; Apple could have Flash on the iPhone
trivially if they wanted it- Adobe has begged to port it, and is trying to
find legal ways to do it once the 2.0 firmware ships. There is no obviously
legal way, however, as Apple bans all code which can run or compile other
code.

It would be irrational for Apple to support Flash on the iPhone, for several
reasons. While performance and drain on battery life are certainly factors, I
believe that the stronger element is that Apple wants to own the development
environment.

Currently, if you want to develop for the iPhone, you need to use Apple's
APIs, and Apple's runtime.. You can choose either Web development (Safari
Touch), or Native Development (Cocoa Touch), but either way, Apple owns the
process.

Adobe wants Flash on the platform for the same reason that Sun wants
desperately to port Java- Controlling the Dev environment gives you tremendous
control over the future of the platform.

